
My roommate received this email from a Microsoft recruiter today - moreentropy
https://twitter.com/pburtchaell/status/750494339860615169
======
supernintendo
I'm not sure what is more cringeworthy, the email itself or the fact that this
became controversial enough to warrant a response from Microsoft [1]. People
on the Internet will express discontent over anything and everything.

[1] [http://gizmodo.com/microsoft-wants-bae-interns-to-get-lit-
at...](http://gizmodo.com/microsoft-wants-bae-interns-to-get-lit-at-its-beer-
pong-1783200089?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_twitter&utm_source=gizmodo_twitter&utm_medium=socialflow)

------
jkot
That recruiter is doing good job, party announcement made it into HN
frontpage.

------
ryanlol
This response chain seems much more interesting
[https://twitter.com/savantdotwtf/status/750781065518731264](https://twitter.com/savantdotwtf/status/750781065518731264)

~~~
8_hours_ago
The entire situation is ridiculous, but Mitchel's response probably won't go
over well with his employer.

<time to get some popcorn and watch what happens>

~~~
msIntern
I work at microsoft and honestly the Mitchel guy seems unhinged. I saw him
posting every 15 minutes on our internal Yammer today about this. He ranted a
lot about how people at HR plotted against him in the past. Honestly his
autism might get him fired because he took it way too far.

------
kungpoo
"But if they do show up, perhaps they can be put to work programming Skype
Translator to produce a less cringy version of how kids today speak"

Cring(e)y is an example of how 'kids' today speak. For whatever reason this
portmanteau is now being used more frequently than cringeworthy.

[https://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=cringy%2C%20cringey%...](https://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=cringy%2C%20cringey%2C%20cringeworthy)

------
thefastlane
might go without saying, but: do NOT get sloshed at events like this, even if
you see other people doing it. you're trying to get a job, so keep your wits
about you.

------
hashberry
So does Microsoft have good parties or not?

------
alexc05
I actually love it! though, maybe they didn't write it ironically.

------
NetTechM
More than likely a third party advertiser hired to attract young people as
prospective interns.

Looks like they will probably be effective, only thing they didn't promise was
strippers.

------
throwawaysocks
Misaligned incentives combined with poor oversight/training?

I can't imagine this is actually a recruiting pitch that's enshrined in
company policy.

